# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه ها حضوری هست یا غیر حضوری؟

## Y.3.R

سلام دوستان.من خودم اهل گلستانم حالا اگه تهران یا شیراز دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم باید حضوری برم واسه ثبت نام؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان.من خودم اهل گلستانم حالا اگه تهران یا شیراز دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم باید حضوری برم واسه ثبت نام؟


یه ثبت نام غیر حضوریه که اینترنتی قبل شروع کلاسهاس
و یه ثبت نام هم حضوریه و وقتیه که کلاسها شروع شده و اونجایی

----------


## Vicious

اول غیر حضوری و بعد حضوری

----------


## sheidaa23

> سلام دوستان.من خودم اهل گلستانم حالا اگه تهران یا شیراز دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم باید حضوری برم واسه ثبت نام؟


اولش غیر حضوری ک از توی سایت خوده دانشگاهی ک قبول شدی انجام میدی بعد از مهرم ک ی هفته رفتی کلاس میگن مدارکتو بیار ک بصورت حضوری ثبت نام انجام بدیم

----------


## WickedSick

دوستان گفتن.
بهرحال برای ثبت نام حضوری و حتی غیرحضوری خیلی چیزا میخوان. حواستون باشه.
از گواهی ثبت اشتغال به تحصیل تا پایان دیپلم و پیش و قسعه عکس و...
یه سری فرم ها در قالب پی دی اف هست. اونا هم پرینت بگیرین بهتره.
برای ثبت نام اگه‌میخواین کاملا بگم چی کنین! پارسال نوشتم.

----------


## F d

> دوستان گفتن.
> بهرحال برای ثبت نام حضوری و حتی غیرحضوری خیلی چیزا میخوان. حواستون باشه.
> از گواهی ثبت اشتغال به تحصیل تا پایان دیپلم و پیش و قسعه عکس و...
> یه سری فرم ها در قالب پی دی اف هست. اونا هم پرینت بگیرین بهتره.
> برای ثبت نام اگه‌میخواین کاملا بگم چی کنین! پارسال نوشتم.


لطفا اگه میشه بگین

----------


## WickedSick

> لطفا اگه میشه بگین


تاپیکشو میزنم براتون به زودی بعد از نتایح نهایی
اگه هم عجله دارین، براتون خصوصیش میکنم.

----------


## A . H

برای منم سوالی پیش اومد 
الان مثلا اسممون اومد و تو یک دانشگاه قبول شدیم اول باید بریم سایت دانشگاه و ثبت نام کنیم و بعد بلافاصله بریم حضوری ثبت نام کنیم ؟ ( چون احتمال قبولی من تو جاهای دور هم هست برام مهمه لطفا کامل توضیح بدید که چه موقع حضوری برم دانشگاه )

----------


## F d

> تاپیکشو میزنم براتون به زودی بعد از نتایح نهایی
> اگه هم عجله دارین، براتون خصوصیش میکنم.


خیلی ممنون.انشالله بعد از نتایج ک گذاشتین میبینم.خودمم احتمال داره دزفول دربیام یا خرم اباد واسه این گفتم.موفق باشین

----------


## Sadaf122

> اولش غیر حضوری ک از توی سایت خوده دانشگاهی ک قبول شدی انجام میدی بعد از مهرم ک ی هفته رفتی کلاس میگن مدارکتو بیار ک بصورت حضوری ثبت نام انجام بدیم


ببخشید برا ازاد هم همینجوریه؟

----------


## Sadaf122

> تاپیکشو میزنم براتون به زودی بعد از نتایح نهایی
> اگه هم عجله دارین، براتون خصوصیش میکنم.


میشه لطفا برا منم خصوصی بفرستین؟ در مورد دانشگاه ازاد البته

----------


## WickedSick

> میشه لطفا برا منم خصوصی بفرستین؟ در مورد دانشگاه ازاد البته


سلام
رایتش درمورد ازاد مطمئن نیستم چون من اصلا آزاد ننوشتم
ولی اگه‌میخواین برای سراسریو میفرستم. احتمالا شباهت دارن




> خیلی ممنون.انشالله بعد از نتایج ک گذاشتین میبینم.خودمم احتمال داره دزفول دربیام یا خرم اباد واسه این گفتم.موفق باشین


حتما عزیز اگه یادمم رفت بگید بهم. یاد آوری کنین. 
به سلامتی : )

----------


## A . H

> برای منم سوالی پیش اومد 
> الان مثلا اسممون اومد و تو یک دانشگاه قبول شدیم اول باید بریم سایت دانشگاه و ثبت نام کنیم و بعد بلافاصله بریم حضوری ثبت نام کنیم ؟ ( چون احتمال قبولی من تو جاهای دور هم هست برام مهمه لطفا کامل توضیح بدید که چه موقع حضوری برم دانشگاه )


اگه میدونید جواب بدید

----------


## Shah1n

> اگه میدونید جواب بدید


سوالت شبیه سوال استارتره
پست دوم همین تاپیک جواب منو بخون همون جواب تو هم هست

----------


## A . H

> سوالت شبیه سوال استارتره
> پست دوم همین تاپیک جواب منو بخون همون جواب تو هم هست


زمان ثبت نام حضوری رو تو سایت میگن ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> زمان ثبت نام حضوری رو تو سایت میگن ؟


دانشگاه ها فرق دارن
بعضیا میگن بعضیا هم تو دانشگاه میزارن
مال ما تو دانشگاه اعلامیه زدن وقتی تو دانشگاه بودیم
میری دانشگاه اول بعدش ثبت نام حضوریه
تو با ثبت نام غیر حضوریت میری کلاس مثل مدرسه نیست که قبل کلاس حتما ثبت نام حضوری کرده باشی
با ثبت نام غیرحضوری اسمت میره تو لیست
حضوری هم مدارکو تحویل میدی تو روزای تعیین شده همین

----------


## sheidaa23

> ببخشید برا ازاد هم همینجوریه؟


در جریان نیستم ولی همین طور برای راحتی دانشجوها ی زنگ بزن دانشگاه می فهمی از خودشون سوال کن

----------

